# Tippet Management Ideas?



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, so I've arrived at the point on many of my tippet spools where the elastic band that keeps the spool from unraveling will no longer hold the tippet in place. I carry all my most used tippet on a post attached to my vest so when I walked it bounces around and the tippet starts to unravel. 

Anyone have any tricks to keep this from happening?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Take the band off of the spool, pinch off about 1/4" of it in a little loop sort of thing and throw a couple sewing stitches through there. Bingo. Now your band is short enough and keeps a tight grip on your tippet 

Mine have that problem constantly, the bands most companies make suck


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0064471321026a.shtml


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I use an Orvis Sling Pack as my fly fishing pack. I keep my tippet in the small zippered compartment in the front of the pack so it is contained and not swinging wildly. If I need it, the Sling Pack can be turned to my chest quickly and it's right in front of me. Maybe the lack of a tippet post swinging constantly helps prevent that issue because I have not had trouble with it and I've gone through a few spools this year.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Your definately right. The post swinging does it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

If you have the bands already, just throw a stitch in em! it takes like 1 minute  and costs no money.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Go to the store and buy those ponytail hair things that girls wear in their hair (some guys too). They work great to hold line on tippet spools


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

I just keep my favorite for the day in my lower pocket of the vest and actually keep a small part of the stub end out ...reach down pull off what is needed, clip and tie on.

The alternative tippets are kept in the same pocket but without the stub end out of the pocket.

If they start getting out of hand...whack a slit out of the spool with a pocket knife and just anchor the end in it...no muss no fuss.

Guess I got tired of dressing like a Christmas tree to fish...nippers and a hemo are the only things dangling out side the vest for me any more.


----------

